# Hi im kenny hungus and im gonna buy that 1938 schwinn auto-cycle in  ohio



## kenny_hungus (Jun 10, 2015)

Go buckeyes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 10, 2015)

I can only guess who this really is hahaha.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 10, 2015)

Go buckeyes?
Not in our house 9/7 (or yours in 2014)...
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Kenny.
I think I remember you from a 1941 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle sale a couple of years ago.
You're a real scholar when it comes to Prewar Schwinns.
You'll be a real ass et around here, and I'm looking forward to your contributions.
Don't be shy.


----------



## bike (Jun 11, 2015)

I would like to see it hit 15k


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 11, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Welcome to the forum, Kenny.
> I think I remember you from a 1941 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle sale a couple of years ago.
> You're a real scholar when it comes to Prewar Schwinns.
> You'll be a real ass et around here, and I'm looking forward to your contributions.
> Don't be shy.



You could say he is a real prewar schwinn scholar!


----------



## cspecken (Jun 11, 2015)

Kenny, good luck on winning.   I am a Michigan Wolverines fan and that bike is going with me!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jun 11, 2015)

You think Jim Harbaugh is gonna save you from BIG RED,bring it wolverines fan.What the hell is a wolverine anyway?it looks like a little rat.Stay away from my bike or im gonna set a RAT TRAP out for you.


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2015)

bike said:


> I would like to see it hit 15k




You can make that happen! You just have to bid !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Any relation to Karl Hungus? He use to be in the band Autobhan?


----------



## kos22us (Jun 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Any relation to Karl Hungus? He use to be in the band Autob0han?





I don't know Kenny I may pass on getting a new house & get me an autocycle 

ps my penn state nittany lions beat you guys last year I don't care what the scoreboard said


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2015)

kos22us said:


> I don't know Kenny I may pass on getting a new house & get me an autocycle
> 
> ps my penn state nittany lions beat you guys last year I don't care what the scoreboard said




New houses are built everyday around here. They haven't built a new 1938 Schwinn/Hudson Autocycle Deluxe for about 78 years. I'd go with the Autocycle Deluxe all the way. Besides, you can always sleep under the bridge. Lots of people are doing that.


----------



## Duck (Jun 12, 2015)

There's a hungus among us...


----------

